# fibre glassing rust hole



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hey guys need help! Going to remove rear wiper as its doing nowt but rusting my tailgate! Was going to panel bond a peice of metal behind it fill and paint! But i emailed bout pliogrip panel bond adhesive earlier and was told it must be clamped for a hour to make perm bond i cnt get it clamped dud 2 where it is! So was thinking fibre glass the inside and cover hole then fill and paint. Would fibre glass hold up. Its bout a 2 inch hole! Thanks


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Paul, I take that you are doing this with the internal panel off, if so why not wedge a piece of wood behind it to secure it tight!!


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks mate! Dont think that would hold to well haha my mrs loves to slam doors lol. Iv used 3m panel bond adhesive before amazing stuff stronger than a single sided spot weld and u only need to hold in position for 5 min to have solid bond just cnt pay 40 quid for something il rarely use! I knw fibreglassing the hole aint the proper way but will only have car another year or 2. Just want to sort this b4 the cold weather gets here! Tried to repair few year bk with no real knowledge and cnt take the imbarisment of the spray lines anymore haha.


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Have you got any long clamps? 

You could use a couple of lengths of wood, one either side of the tailgate with a 3rd bit putting pressure on the inside of the piece to be bonded. Might take 2 pairs of hands to sort, but should work.


----------



## dmrrider123 (Dec 17, 2011)

hi mate I think what Honda meant was to stick the piece of metal on the inside with the pliogrip panel adhesive and then wedge a piece of timer inside until the panel adhesive has set because the piece of wood would act like a clamp


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks mate got no long clamps hesitant to fibreglass it as pretty sure fibreglass expands at different rate to steel and may cause filler to crack.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks dmr rider i completely picked him up wrong lol appoligies honda. Dnt think i can wedge wood in there tho.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

A pic of what you're trying to deal with may give you better answers.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Fibreglass behind it. It should work fine


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

cant get pics atm but going to remove rear wiper and motor on corsa b. Which after i deal with rust will leave a hole bout same size as a base on can cola maybe slightly smaller. Wana glass fibre frm behind with some wire mesh and fill the exterior smooth.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

dmrrider123 said:


> hi mate I think what Honda meant was to stick the piece of metal on the inside with the pliogrip panel adhesive and then wedge a piece of timer inside until the panel adhesive has set because the piece of wood would act like a clamp


Exactly that, thanks mate!!


----------

